# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Поиск юзербаров/бигбаров

## Patron

*Юзерба́р* (англ. userbar) — графическое изображение, предназначенное для размещения в подписи на веб-форумах, интернет-конференциях и других средствах интернет-общения. Основной целью размещение картинки-юзербара является выражение каких-либо убеждений, пристрастий, увлечений, привязанностей и даже черт характера пользователя.

По сути *бигбар* является аналогом юзербара, однако имеет несколько иной размер, а именно 350х40 пикселей, вместо 350×19 (big с английского переводится как большой). Именно из-за столь незначительного различия достаточно часто бигбары ошибочно называют юзербарами.
=================================================
Кто какой бигбар/юзербар исчет пишите.

----------


## AKON

А есть можно чтонибудь в минималистичном стиле таком?

----------

